# Addiction Dog Food (NZ)



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Question: Has anyone tried the Addiction brand kibble? They have novel proteins for dogs who may have sensitivities, and it appears the protein content is not too high either. Was just reading the WDJ list, and wondered if anyone has tried it or has any experience with it. Thanks.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used it, but Nino prefers Ziwipeak. I had a bunch of Addiction left and none of the dogs will eat it.


----------

